# Goodbye My Boy Finn



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

This morning I said goodbye to my loving and loyal boy Finn. In my head I know he is gone, but my heart can not accept it yet and I keep waiting for him to come push up against me wanting to go out or race to the door. 

I first knew something wasn't right Saturday morning when he got up and was wobbly on his back feet and I could his nails drag over the floor. I called my Vet and took him in. He examined him and could not find anything wrong and Finn was acting normal and his gait improved, though wasn't totally normal. He thought maybe he had tweaked something or possibly a UTI since on Friday he had peed 2x in the house, which wasn't normal. We started him on Amoxi and Quellin. Monday he seemed better, just a little off in the hind end, but still wanted to go for walks and chase his ball, and pester his sister. I was tried to get a Urine sample for the vet and managed to catch one drop which was bloody. Called my Vet again and he stopped by and examined Finn again and could not feel anything off or get any sort of pain response. We assumed it was a UTI, he wasn't eating with his usual gusto and I could tell he wasn't feeling great. Tuesday I realized he was not urinating. My Vet stopped again and examined Finn. Again no pain response during his examine, but his appetite had dropped off a lot, and eh has always been a good eater. Assuming he had a stone we decided to get X-rays done and catheterize him Wednesday. I took him in early that morning since they would need to sedate him. He was not his vibrant energetic self, but still alert and wanting to play with his ball when I brought it out that morning before we left. My Vet called Wednesday afternoon. X-rays showed nothing and upon catheterizing him they had gotten no urine at all. They did bloodwork and his kidney levels were so high they could not be read. They started him on fluids and a diuretic. I went in to see him that evening. I could tell he was doing well, but still gave one of the Vet's working on him the stink eye when she came over. I called this morning to see how he was doing and he still hadn't peed despite getting I think 4 bags of fluids.

I went and picked him up this morning to bring him home. His ears perked right up as he was walked out to me. To look at him you would not have guessed that was in as bad a shape as he was. I brought him home and let him sniff around outside one last time and threw his ball for him to chased. Little stinker still didn't want to out when I asked, he never has, and wagged his tail like he always did when he was being a brat about it. I took him inside and into the living room. He came up to me after I sat down and dropped his head between my legs for pets like always. After a few minutes he laid down and my family gave him goodbye pets and kisses. He didn't give a hoot about most strangers, but he loved his family so much. My Vet came a few minutes later and Finn popped and barked at him like he did anyone who came into his home. I settled him and got him to lay back down. He went quickly, just popping up into a sit then sliding back down onto his side after the injection. I wanted to believe he was just laying there sleeping and would hop up the moment I moved.

I can't believe he is gone. The house doesn't feel right with out him in it, and I keep looking over at the spots he use to lay expecting to see his head pop up, eyes bright and ears up ready to go. I feel like we had only just started on our journey together and now it is over far too soon. He was 2 years and almost 4 months old and my best friend.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

My boy Finn


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy. RIP little one, run free!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry he was a handsome boy and so young also?? Sometimes life is just not fair, take care.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.R.I.P. Finn.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

how awful for you, such a short time to have him. 

I am crying as I tell my husband about this. Finn
looks like an awesome fine boy. I pray for strength
and comfort for you as you go this time of grief.
It's a difficult time.


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Praying God's comfort for you


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I am so very sorry, and crying with you, for your great loss. My deepest, heartfelt sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry Bramble.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss =(


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was the same age as my boy and I can't even imagine what you must be going through......two years is not enough time.:crying:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Run free handsome boy. 

No words ever seem right at these times, so I will simply wish you peace.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So young! What a shame! So sorry for your loss... :crying:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm am so sorry for your loss of Finn, taken far too soon! 
He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Heartbreaking! So young! Bramble I am so very sorry. I just can't imagine. My Flyn is the same age and I remember we introduced them to the forum around the same time. Both fluffy long coats. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Run free Finn, run free beautiful boy.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

That is heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. He was a beautiful dog and no doubt knew how much you loved him and how well you cared for him.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

This is so sad, I know you gave him the best life possible. I'm sorry.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Stunningly handsome dog. Finn RIP. So sorry for your loss...


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ouch! Such a short visit. We always wish that their stay was longer. ((hugs))


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, thoughts, and prays. He was still so young, and even though his body was broken his spirit wasn't. It was hard to see him still wanting to playing and chase his ball even though his body was giving out on him.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He was a good looking boy! I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I cried when I read your post and am so very sorry for your loss. Finn was a beautiful, beautiful boy. It hurts us to know that he was so young, but remember that dogs don't have the same conception of time that we do. In his mind, he may have lived an eternity and I am sure he had a wonderful life and knew he was much loved.

Run free, sweet boy!

You will see Finn again one day, I believe.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don’t even have words to say how sorry I am. It’s so unfair when we lose them this young.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for your thoughtful words.

It is very difficult not having him around. Doesn't feel right not having him about.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Years ago I lost a 2 year old sheltie to kidney failure. We never could figure out why. She was the most amazing little dog, and it was heartbreaking to lose her so young. I really do know how awful you feel, and I'm very sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know if this helps because I would never wish the loss on anyone but I lost my beautiful, jokester of a girl Ebony suddenly at just 2.5 years old almost exactly a year ago. I don't know what happened, she died when we were out running.... worst night ever...My heart still aches and misses her, it is so hard. This is why I love this forum, because people really do understand. 

I hope you can focus on the good memories, but I understand that the ache of loss and missing will never go away. I hope Ebony and Finn find each other wherever they are and keep each other company, playing and racing about the open fields until we meet again....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Finn. It is so hard to lose any fur child but to lose them so young isd so unfair. My thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Not goodbye. I want to believe, I have to believe it is "See you later".


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

oh gosh, I am so sorry for your loss. He is beautiful.


----------

